
Airbnb Bans over 60 White Supremacists After Iron March Forum Database Leak - sandmansandine
https://gizmodo.com/airbnb-bans-over-60-white-supremacists-after-iron-march-1840420392
======
Bostonian
Landlords banning people for their political views seems like a dangerous
precedent. If I were an Airbnb host I would look at a prospective guest's
credit record or criminal record but not his or her political views.

~~~
anigbrowl
Iron March users want to murder people whose ethnicity or politics they
dislike; perhaps you should reconsider your harm calculus.

~~~
Bostonian
Often on HN people talk about the need to re-integrate convicted criminals
into society upon release from prison, giving them opportunities to find
employment and housing.

Someone who posted evil things on Iron March may have reformed. We don't know
what they currently want to do. For how long should someone who posted on Iron
March banned from Airbnb? If Airbnb is doing the right thing, should all
hotels have similar blacklists?

~~~
anigbrowl
People who have sincerely turned away from that path can easily find ways to
contact anti-fascists and dish all the dirt they have on their former peers if
they really want to.

